# Garnica Plywood Distributor List



## chuckgray (Aug 2, 2015)

I submitted a topic last year asking if anyone knew of any sources for Garnica Plywood. Garnica Plywood is reputably competitive with Baltic Birch. I was viewing a Jon Peters video today and he provided a list of distributors for the US and Canada. I have attached the four-page list in case you are interested. I'm not sure if this is the correct forum for this post, but I couldn't find a better one in the forum listing.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

ever heard of Garnica?
Herb


----------



## chuckgray (Aug 2, 2015)

Here's a Youtube link that explains Garnica plywood.

https://www.youtube.com/user/GarnicaPlywood


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

chuckgray said:


> Here's a Youtube link that explains Garnica plywood.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/GarnicaPlywood


Oh, It is a Brand Name.
Herb


----------



## chuckgray (Aug 2, 2015)

Yes, Garnica is the name of a Spanish company. Baltic Birch is hard for some of us to come by and this stuff is supposed to be a good substitute. As you can see by the list, it's got limited availability as well. It might be good for someone like Hawkeye who is just down the interstate a bit from a distributor in south Nashville.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Chuck I live in Vermont and there was a distributor in Royalton. I stopped there in the 80's and they only shipped to
lumberyards. Everything that came in was already sold. You could not buy anything from them.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I checked on the distirbutor here in Oregon and they only sell wholesale. 

Interesting concept and i appreciate th e post.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Hood distributing is listed as a Garnica supplier. 
Check out their web site for locations. 
Hood Distribution | Quality Lumber, Architectural & Specialty Building Products


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

Any idea as to cost ?

I prefer to use Appleply and around here a sheet of 3/4" x 4' x 8' Appleply is approx. US$130.00


----------

